# LP Prices, When To Buy?



## OpenWater (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Couple questions.  I've read LP prices will be lower this winter.  Are people finding this to be generally true?  I'm a reltively new LP burner (Avalon Gas Stove), and my supplier has a pretty regular delivery schedule.  I'm a weekender, and do not use too much LP during the heating season.  Assuming I can get the tank filled when I want to, i.e. in the fall, which would last me until mid-winter or so, is there a good time to get this done?  IOW, do prices fluctuate in a pattern?

Thanks!!

Chris


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 14, 2009)

Around here it's $1.59 gal.  Last week was$1.69, next week, next month who knows.
Ed


----------



## tnwbk (Oct 14, 2009)

Wholesale price today is 95.5 cents per gallon. Check the historical chart here http://thriftypropane.com/Historical.aspx

I tried to buy in the summer when wholesale was .65 but the best quote I could find was 2.58.  Today it's 1.94 in Nashville. I'm changing to pellets.


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 14, 2009)

OpenWater said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Couple questions.  I've read LP prices will be lower this winter.  Are people finding this to be generally true?  I'm a reltively new LP burner (Avalon Gas Stove), and my supplier has a pretty regular delivery schedule.  I'm a weekender, and do not use too much LP during the heating season.  Assuming I can get the tank filled when I want to, i.e. in the fall, which would last me until mid-winter or so, is there a good time to get this done?  IOW, do prices fluctuate in a pattern?
> 
> ...


I think the pattern is the same as with gasoline.  There's a cloud in the sky, raise the prices; whoops there are no clouds in the sky., raise the prices. Capitalism at its finest.
Ed


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 14, 2009)

My parent company is in the fuel oil business. I've been watching the price of crude and heating oil creep up the past week. I would never bet on LP or oil prices ticking down at the onset of heating season, more so now since crude has seemed to already "bottom out" at 35ish per barrel and has worked it's way back up to the 70s. If it was me, I would buy propane now while it is just reasonable in general. Trying to wait and save 10 cents a gallon on a few hundred gallons may not be worth it.


----------



## brogsie (Oct 14, 2009)

Geez, I guess I just got screwed. Amerigas just charged me $4.009 per gallon. 
I only use about 100 glns per year but holy crap!!


----------



## rdust (Oct 14, 2009)

My pre buy price was 1.46 this year, last year it was 2.26.  Current price around here is 1.59.  Last year was the first time I've lost with the pre buy.  Typically it will rise during the heating season, last year it came down!


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 14, 2009)

brogsie said:
			
		

> Geez, I guess I just got screwed. Amerigas just charged me $4.009 per gallon.
> I only use about 100 glns per year but holy crap!!


Screw me once, your fault; screw me twice, my fault.  Lesson learned.
Ed


----------



## brogsie (Oct 15, 2009)

Darn right Ed.
I rent the tank from the gas co. $66/yr.
Do you know if I can buy from other suppliers or do I need to get my own tank?


----------



## Greg123 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just had my 500gal tank topped up Monday I payed $1.79gal,  last year it was $2.49gal.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 15, 2009)

brogsie said:
			
		

> Darn right Ed.
> I rent the tank from the gas co. $66/yr.
> Do you know if I can buy from other suppliers or do I need to get my own tank?



I you have a tank supplied by the LP company, I'm pretty sure they're the only ones who can fill it.
If you own your tank, ANY LP company can fill it & you won't be charged the maintenance fee.
If you own your tank & it sh*ts the bed or leaks, you'll hafta pay another big bill to replace it.


----------



## brogsie (Oct 15, 2009)

[]

I you have a tank supplied by the LP company, I'm pretty sure they're the only ones who can fill it.
If you own your tank, ANY LP company can fill it & you won't be charged the maintenance fee.
If you own your tank & it sh*ts the bed or leaks, you'll hafta pay another big bill to replace it.[/quote]

Is that why I am paying $4/gl? Not using enough?


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 16, 2009)

brogsie said:
			
		

> Darn right Ed.
> I rent the tank from the gas co. $66/yr.
> Do you know if I can buy from other suppliers or do I need to get my own tank?


If it's their tank you have no choice.  Try searching in our forums.  I think there was a thread about buying your own tank or tanks and bringing them to a local Lp filler.  I bought our 500 gal some ten years ago or more.  We use it mostly for cooking and have a small direct vent that gives just enough heat to keep the pipes from freezing if we go away in winter.  Course we still don't leave if it's in the twenties or less.  We usually fill every 2 or 3 years depending how lazy I get burning wood.  Be safe "brogsie".
Ed


----------



## brogsie (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Ed, You Too.


----------

